# Ubuntu 12.04



## NinkobEi (Apr 16, 2012)

www.ubuntu.com


----------



## Drone (Apr 16, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> If I install the Beta, will I just be able to run "updates" to advance past beta stage


The answer is *yes* you can upgrade.

http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1010-to-ubuntu-1104-natty-desktop-a-server/

Press *Alt+F2* and type in *update-manager -d* and follow whatever they say

----------------

Or you may do this in terminal:



> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade



Or little bit more _verbose_



> *sudo sh -c "apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade;apt-get autoremove;apt-get autoclean"*


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 27, 2012)

Tried this out and I gotta say, so far its a lot more confusing than the 10.04 I had installed. They tried to make it look better while sacrificing convenience. And that bar on the side is really annoying, even though its auto-hideable. I've also had more of an issue connecting to the windows network than with 10.04, but that's probably my own fault for being stupid. 

The Software Center is better I guess, and the installation is easier. Other than that I haven't noticed much of a difference so far.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 27, 2012)

10.04 still had GNOME 2.x, but know it is their netbook interface Unity. LOL Ubuntu is like Win 8. 
Myself, I have got my eye on version 1 of Mageia (a fork of the discontinued Mandriva), but I did not try it that much yet. I got it installed in my VMWare VM within minutes though.  Quick and easy install.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 27, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> LOL Ubuntu is like Win 8.



I don't see blocks floating around. I can deal with Unity, I can't deal with Windows 8. Also it isn't like you're stuck with Gnome and Unity either. For someone with the time, I would recommend a minimum/cli install from the Ubuntu alternate installer or server installer and install everything you want manually.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

Also you can toss unity if you don't like it. I installed Cinnamon Desktop. I like it so far.


----------



## stinger608 (May 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also you can toss unity if you don't like it. I installed Cinnamon Desktop. I like it so far.
> 
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/desktop.png





I think I am going to get this ole Dell system that is doing nothing, and install Linux 12.04 with the cinnamon desktop to give it a shot. Frigging looks pretty cool to be honest.


----------



## Jackeduphard (May 4, 2012)

its fun so far  I am loving how much smoother it is 

Any one know how to install eclipse? I run in to problems every time ... (like the install script wont run .... )


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2012)

Jackeduphard said:


> its fun so far  I am loving how much smoother it is
> 
> Any one know how to install eclipse? I run in to problems every time ... (like the install script wont run .... )



Your first problem: You're trying to use Eclipse. Learn to use compilers, the CLI, and VIM if you want to develop on *nix correctly.  Now as far as the dark side (IDEs) are concerned, Netbeans isn't too bad and MonoDevelop for Mono isn't too bad either, but nothing does it like a CLI editor like VIM.

VIM looks something like this:


----------



## Jackeduphard (May 4, 2012)

1st everything is in Java (none ee)

I Have used VIM and it works just fine for a text editor.
I have NetBeans and Eclips on the windows side, soon to be OSX as well. I want it on linux too ... we push our product out on a light vrs of ubuntu ( Lubuntu ) so i want to be able to have a universal box and beable to drop what ever i am working on and I can be home or where evee on my laptop or my desktop or my linux box and be able to work on it ... sound weird?


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2012)

Jackeduphard said:


> I have NetBeans and Eclips on the windows side, soon to be OSX as well. I want it on linux too ... we push our product out on a light vrs of ubuntu ( Lubuntu ) so i want to be able to have a universal box and beable to drop what ever i am working on and I can be home or where evee on my laptop or my desktop or my linux box and be able to work on it ... sound weird?



In fact it does sound a little weird imho. I don't see why you can't just have a source tree where you have a bash script (for Mac OS X and *nix,) and a batch or powershell script (for Windows) that compiles your project using the command line compiler (javac) and I would edit code with VIM. The only time I use Netbeans is when I'm too lazy to make a GUI from scratch. Otherwise, when I code, (be it web development or regular application development,) I live inside a terminal (and a browser if it is web development.)


----------



## Jackeduphard (May 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> In fact it does sound a little weird imho. I don't see why you can't just have a source tree where you have a bash script (for Mac OS X and *nix,) and a batch or powershell script (for Windows) that compiles your project using the command line compiler (javac) and I would edit code with VIM. The only time I use Netbeans is when I'm too lazy to make a GUI from scratch. Otherwise, when I code, (be it web development or regular application development,) I live inside a terminal (and a browser if it is web development.)



I know what you are saying. To a point, but i want to be able to use a IDE to view edit and log into the repository server and such. (maybe I am lazy???) But I liek to see everything I am working on!?   

Are we on the same topic?


----------



## Aquinus (May 5, 2012)

Jackeduphard said:


> I know what you are saying. To a point, but i want to be able to use a IDE to view edit and log into the repository server and such. (maybe I am lazy???) But I liek to see everything I am working on!?
> 
> Are we on the same topic?



Then you need to learn how to use the CLI properly. Sorry, I'm a huge CLI advocate. Plus, it enables you to develop on a machine that isn't the one you're currently working on.

Also, I use GIT for versioning. Nothing is stopping you from using screen or using multiple vim windows, or both.





I'm a programmer, not a designer.


----------

